# Clogged Filters Epson 2200



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

so, i recently purchased a new head as we were having problems with one of our tjet 2s. so we took the old head out and saw that the nipples where the cartridges reside on was clogged (we could not force cleaning solution though it - not even after we soaked it overnight). we only had a problem with the white lines though. so what we did was unscrew the head from the plastic (see photo) and simply attach the new part from the new printhead to it. voila - the printhead was not the problem - the nipple piece of plastic was. question now - where can we purchase this piece of plastic without the actual head? that would save a hell lot of money. suggestions? 

i believe many of you have exactly the same problem - its not the actual head- its the plastic board where the cartridges sit on....


----------



## vinyl signs (Dec 26, 2007)

Try soaking that part in real hot water then with a syringe to see if the free up. You could also try heating some cleaning solution if the hot water doesn't work.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Davitos,

First off, no, I haven't ever seen a source for printhead "parts" from Epson. The problem you mention is not unusual (clogging in the nipples/screen). The best way to try to slavage a head with this problem is remove the head from the machine. Set it in a shallow bath of cleaning or flushing solution (preferably suspended) let soak for an hour or so and then, using a syringe and piece of tubing) suck solution back uip through the head (1 nipple at a time). This will clean the screen and nipple most of the time. You can chekc to see if it is clear by trying to push some solution through the head, if it is still not flowing 100% - back flush some more.

I do not recommend dismantling a new head to fix an old one - the risk of ending up with 2 bad heads instead of one is too high (in this case one bad head is better than two!)

Hope this helps!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Don is correct. There are no print head parts available. The print heads only come as complete setups. With mild clogs you may be able to restore them using the above methods. Unfortunately, its been our experience that if a print head nozzle is significantly clogged there is no cleaning method out there that will unclog it. The only real solution at that point is to replace the print head.

Harry


----------



## SLME4 (Dec 27, 2009)

have that same issue right now thought tried what davitos suggested and still clogged 
and i was printing so well had everything running smooth than all of a sudden my white 
ink started to fade than next thing the colors go out tried cleaning, out of luck
called tech told what i did all he could say was new print head sad very sad but he did try to ehlp 
just the print head just went south


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

SLME4 said:


> have that same issue right now thought tried what davitos suggested and still clogged
> and i was printing so well had everything running smooth than all of a sudden my white
> ink started to fade than next thing the colors go out tried cleaning, out of luck
> called tech told what i did all he could say was new print head sad very sad but he did try to ehlp
> just the print head just went south


When you change out the print head, it's a good idea to change out the capping station also. Some of the symptoms you're describing could be caused by a clogged print head, clogged capping station, or a combination of the two.

Changing out a poorly working capping station for a new one makes a big difference.

-Alex


----------



## SLME4 (Dec 27, 2009)

Alex thanks that helped out


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Also make sure to watch your humidity level in the room you keep the printer in. You should try to keep your level at 40% to 50%. If you do not have one, pick up a humidity gauge (hygrometer) and hang it by the machine. If the humidity is too low make the investment in a humidifier. Proper humidity is one of the most important factors in preventing ink flow problems.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

You can unscrew the print head from the black plastic holder where the nipples are and run the black piece through an ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## Sublime_Vizion (Jul 30, 2010)

Where can i buy both the print head and capping station???


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Sublime_Vizion said:


> Where can i buy both the print head and capping station???


CompassMicro.com: New Epson Parts

its also wise to change out the ribbon cable, pump and wiper assembly(wiper A and B). That way you remember the time you changed it all out. The ribbon cable can be easily damaged when taking in and out, so having a new makes it easy to plug because it is new and stiff. 

508 Part #1303605 pump assembly
509 Part #1091840 capping assembly
556 Part #2060172 head cable set (both cables)
800 Part #F138040 print head
801 Part #1233673 head cleaner (wiper) 
817 Part #1232899 head cleaner (wiper) 

If you don't want to change out the pump assembly, then at least get the ribbon cable because you will need to have a spare just in case you damage the old one.


----------



## Sublime_Vizion (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you Thank you Thank you =)


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> CompassMicro.com: New Epson Parts
> 
> its also wise to change out the ribbon cable, pump and wiper assembly(wiper A and B). That way you remember the time you changed it all out. The ribbon cable can be easily damaged when taking in and out, so having a new makes it easy to plug because it is new and stiff.
> 
> ...


Now that is what I call a really helpful post - great stuff


----------

